# My "work-around" for cannoli



## cave76 (Apr 24, 2014)

I love cannolis! Really love them.  I can no longer buy any that taste as good as the ones I used to buy at an Italian bakery long ago----and I've tried many.

The big hang-up for me is the shells. You can buy the shells in a good grocery store but too often one or more will be broken and they're not inexpensive. I guess I could return them but I don't because there's no proof that I didn't break them.

So, my work around---- using a simple filling for them:
 1 (32 ounce) container ricotta cheese (full fat)
 1/2 cup confectioners' sugar
 1 cup chopped candied citron
 4 ounces semisweet chocolate, chopped (I use Nestle Choc. chips)

---- which I vary at times for sweetness. Sometimes I drain the ricotta, sometimes I don't.

Then instead of stuffing/piping them into a shell I buy some Pirourettes 







I put the filling into something like a wine glass then stuff Pirouettes around the outside with about half of each P. above the filling.

It makes a pretty dessert and I don't have to fuss with shells and the Pirourettes give it a taste and crunch similar to cannolis.

Of course, I'd rather have a REAL cannoli but just cannot find a bakery that makes them right, to my taste that is.  And I'll be darned if I'll make the shells myself!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 24, 2014)

Just like you can't have *A* Panini, you can't have *A* cannoli. Panini and cannoli are plural. Singular is panino and cannolo, respectively, unless you are Sicilian, which I am. Then it's connolu. 

Justy sayin'.

Also, while I am "just sayin", melanzana is Italian for eggplant. The Sicilian word, which you never hear any more except as a derogatory term, is mulignan (pronounced mol-en-yon).


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 24, 2014)

This sounds delish, Cave!  Great idea, thanks!


----------



## cave76 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Just like you can't have *A* Panini, you can't have *A* cannoli. Panini and cannoli are plural. Singular is panino and cannolo, respectively, unless you are Sicilian, which I am. Then it's connolu.
> 
> Justy sayin'.
> 
> Also, while I am "just sayin", melanzana is Italian for eggplant. The Sicilian word, which you never hear any more except as a derogatory term, is mulignan (pronounced mol-en-yon).



Thank you for your Italian lesson.  I got the go-ahead to use cannoli as I did from Wiktionary: 

_"Usage notes[edit]
Those with a good knowledge of the Italian language may use singular cannolo and plural cannoli, but English speakers without this experience will generally use "a cannoli"/"two cannolis"._

Other than that, Mr. Lincoln, how did you like the recipe?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2014)

I like the recipe, but I can never leave well enough alone. 

I would whip a cup of heavy cream and fold it into the ricotta mixture to lighten it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 24, 2014)

I think this is a great idea, with Aunt Bea's addition. It reminds me of Rachael Ray's Quick Tiramisu. We use Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies instead of the ladyfingers: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rachael-ray/quick-tiramisu-recipe.html


----------



## cave76 (Apr 24, 2014)

Adding whipped cream would really be a great addition, I think.  I'll try that. Whipped cream? What's not to like?

I used to use lady fingers as the crust of a Key Lime Pie. 

So now we have a  new dessert in the making------ the ricotta cannoli mixture made with whipped cream with lady fingers around the outside of a large clear wine glass!






*What can we name it?*


----------



## Addie (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, you could call it The *Cave-In Cannoli*. And in this instance "Cannoli" would be correct as you won't be making just one. One would be caving into it.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 26, 2014)

Addie said:


> Well, you could call it The *Cave-In Cannoli*. And in this instance "Cannoli" would be correct as you won't be making just one. One would be caving into it.



*I'd be famous!!! *


----------

